# 228 Learned a New Trick



## roverlover (Jul 19, 2017)

I've had this 228 for over 20 years and, other than a squib round several years ago (factory load!), have had no problems...

...until today at the range. Towards the end of the first mag, slide stuck about 80% to the rear, not wanting to go forward or back. Brought it home that way and searched the forum. Although I saw similar problems none exactly like it but I felt confident enough to take a rubber hammer to the slide and was able to send it forward into battery. Trigger dropped the hammer but unable to rack it fully to rear. Therefore, unable to rotate takedown lever and get the slide off to check recoil spring positioning. Any ideas? Sense this is something simple rather than something requiring a gunsmith. This is not a situation of strength/dexterity as I've seen on some posts. Also have 229 so I'm quite familiar with these guns. Never seen this though! Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## roverlover (Jul 19, 2017)

I'm hearing crickets. Seriously no ideas at all? Currently have single shot P228. Need to be able to take it down to ascertain what's going on. Can't because the slide won't come back the final 1/4".


----------



## roverlover (Jul 19, 2017)

Hello!!! Anyone out there?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

roverlover said:


> Hello!!! Anyone out there?


We's here!

Obviously something broke inside (yeah, no shit) it could be the guide rod especially if it's plastic, the flange at the base of the rod may have broken. It may even be the recoil spring itself although highly unlikely. It could also be a broken take down lever spring. About the only thing you can do is work at it until you get it loose. I suspect that it's in the recoil spring assembly which is causing it to bind up on you. If you can't get it loose by hand then a gunsmith may be your only option. At any rate you're gonna' hafta' some way or another get the slide off (no shit again). Yeah it may be something simple that broke or jammed as there are not that many parts involved. But it's not so simple getting the slide off. You already know that.

Without actually having the gun to examine any diagnosis or solution is only a guess?


----------



## roverlover (Jul 19, 2017)

I contacted Sig this afternoon. I know some on the board have been dissatisfied with customer service there, but I was on hold less than 5 minutes before speaking with Amy, the CSR helping me. Received prepaid FedEx label by e-mail in less than 15 minutes and my P228 is already on it's way. Since then Amy and I have been back and forth via email and For only $140, they're installing X-RAY 3 sights on it while it's there. So far, totally satisfied with customer service.


----------



## roverlover (Jul 19, 2017)

Thanks for the reply! the rod is metal. The recoil spring seems to be working normally, as does the spring on the takedown lever (although I can only move that a bit).

Anyway, for $85 + $50 FedEx, they perform a full service on the gun. She said if it was anything beyond that, the repair would be covered under warranty (on a 23 year old gun, no less!). Fingers crossed this goes as smoothly as it seems so far!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

roverlover said:


> Thanks for the reply! * the rod is meta*l. The recoil spring seems to be working normally, as does the spring on the takedown lever (although I can only move that a bit).
> 
> Anyway, for $85 + $50 FedEx, they perform a full service on the gun. She said if it was anything beyond that, the repair would be covered under warranty (on a 23 year old gun, no less!). Fingers crossed this goes as smoothly as it seems so far!


You're welcome!

One of my Sig's had a plastic one. I replaced it with stainless steel. I didn't expect to see that on a Sig? But it seems like a lot of manufacturers are doing it. What was once steel is now plastic.  You're probably better off with a 23 year old gun anyway. I'll bet there are no plastic parts in it? But on the bright side it helped create a great aftermarket industry. Who can argue when jobs are created that never existed before?

I've yet to send a gun back for anything. So it's good to know that Sig will take care of you. I doubt you'll have any issues after that. Sig's are great handguns. I guess the Navy Seals should know.



> The M11 Sig Sauer P-228 was introduced in 1989. It is a compact version of the Sig P-226, just 7.1 inches long and only 1.5 inches wide. The Navy SEALs and Special Boat Teams consider it a favorite, and use it as their standard carry pistol as it is small, light, durable, accurate and easy to conceal. The M11 is a recoil-operated, semi-automatic pistol that fires a 9mm NATO round in both single- and double-action modes from a 13-round magazine.--https://navyseals.com/weapons-demo/m11/


I'm kinda' fond of them myself.


----------



## Oldhand (Apr 4, 2017)

Very nice collection desertman, roverlover please let us know how this ends.:smt1099


----------



## papersniper (Oct 14, 2015)

Oldhand said:


> Very nice collection desertman, roverlover please let us know how this ends.:smt1099


I guess we are not going to hear how it turned out........danged shame, but VERY common on these forums. It PROBABLY resolved itself though SIG's CS, but we will never know, will we?

Shame too, as I've got a 20+ year old Sig 228 in my collection, and I'm curious to see how the problem was resolved.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

desertman said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> One of my Sig's had a plastic one. I replaced it with stainless steel. I didn't expect to see that on a Sig? But it seems like a lot of manufacturers are doing it. What was once steel is now plastic.  You're probably better off with a 23 year old gun anyway. I'll bet there are no plastic parts in it? But on the bright side it helped create a great aftermarket industry. Who can argue when jobs are created that never existed before?
> 
> ...


Damn! :smt1099


----------

